# Boss GT6, GT8, GT10... what's the difference?



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to upgrade my speakers, but my cousin John has been pressing on me about getting a GT6,8, or 10. He said my amp will just serve as a power amp and I could get ANY distorted or clean tone I wanted. He also told me it would have a greater impact on my sound over new speakers. What should I do? The thought of almost any distorted and clean tone sounds quite tempting and looking at some used prices at them on ebay (150 for a 6) and it seems even more tempting.


----------



## Rook (Dec 23, 2010)

Your guitar (and all things that make that what it is - construction, pickups, woods), amp and cab all play a pretty different but very equal role in building your overall sound.

If you play an Amazing Suhr, into an amazing Mesa into a cheap Behringer cab, it'll sound like a cheap Behringer cab etc etc, the chain is only as strong as the weakest link.

I wouldn't generally buy a cab if I didn't like the speakers... Having a good cab however is key, and will make any good head work to it's full potential. 

Get yourself a great amp and cab first, then see if you still need a Boss pedal, don't let your friends make decisions like this for you, you'll just end up selling it lol.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm content with all that, I just want stronger distortion that's smoother.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 23, 2010)

what's your current setup?

Honestly, while the GT-series are nice, it may not give you what it sounds like you're looking for- depending on your setup. I used to own a GT-6 and have played a GT-10 on a couple occasions. While they are good for effects, there are better modelers for distorted tones.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 23, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> While they are good for effects, there are better modelers for distorted tones.



this
the difference between them is really only more features and better/more/faster processing power.


----------



## Rook (Dec 23, 2010)

If it's your distortion you aren't happy with, then why buy an all singing all dancing effects processor?

If you want better distortion, then maybe an amp is something you should look into? At least a booster/distortion pedal - Tubescreamer? BB Preamp? HT-Dist? much much better distortion than that which you would find in a GT series.

GT Series is fine if you don't know what you want and you want a crazy amount of options, or you change lots of effects in one go.


----------



## G33Kster (Dec 23, 2010)

Basically, each was the top-of-the-line model at one point. I have a GT-8 and I like it a lot. I use it as my main amp (i.e. not just for effects) and unfortunately I have to plug it into the input of my 30W Crate combo, so I put the Crate as clean as possible. I went with the GT-8 because I heard the GT-10's distortion is not as good - LOTS to read online


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 23, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> what's your current setup?
> 
> Honestly, while the GT-series are nice, it may not give you what it sounds like you're looking for- depending on your setup. I used to own a GT-6 and have played a GT-10 on a couple occasions. While they are good for effects, there are better modelers for distorted tones.


My current rig:
Peavey Bandit thru a Hughes and Kettner Attax cab, effects I use are my Vox wah.
Guitar is a PRS Copy which has a Mahogany body, quilted maple top, set mahogany neck, maccasar ebony fingerboard and genuine G&B Humbuckers.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 23, 2010)

based on that, I'd recommend upgrading to a good head.  A GT-series processor might be a step up from the distortion of your bandit, but getting a good head will be even better if you don't need a bunch of effects.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, but where can I find a used Peavey Ultra+?... that they'd be willing to sell


----------



## Explorer (Dec 24, 2010)

Unless one is running into a FRFR (Full Range Flat Response) system, using *any* modeler along with a particular amp/head will just give you one amp superimposed on another. If I'm using my GT-10 with a non-FRFR system, I turn amp modeling off. 

Do a little research on this, or become one of those who complain about the characteristic sound of cascading two "amp" chains into each other without understanding where they've gone horribly, hideously wrong....


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have GT-10 and i used to use it for my distortion and i was left wanting more. The distortion on my amp was better at the time. What i like about the GT-10 is all the effects. There are tons of options. Hearing my old distorted setting now in comparison to my New amp distortion makes me hate the distorted.tones from that pedal.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah so back to the drawing board. Since I don't want to make a new thread ( the new rules I do not want to violate, even by accident), So basically what most if not all of you are saying is get a better head.
My issue is I can't find the one I want . So where can I find a Peavey Ultra+?


----------



## Albionic (Dec 24, 2010)

dunno man the peavey bandit is not a bad amp had a mate who swore by his combo just through the old sidewinder speaker and the h&k should be decent. undoubtedly a new nead would be an improvement but lets see if we can solve the problem without spending hundreds on a new amp. i'd suggest go to a shop and try a few overdrive/distortion pedals if u find one u like when you are ready to buy a new amp the pedal can be of some use as a boost i'd suggest that the boss unit may be fun but will not have the same quality distortion as a separate pedal.
if u can afford it and are ready for a new amp then i agree its the way to go but i'd take my time choosing an amp and get a sound u can work with in the mean time. that way you can save and try amps at your lesure and get what you really want rather cmpromise cos u need something now.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2010)

Albionic said:


> dunno man the peavey bandit is not a bad amp had a mate who swore by his combo just through the old sidewinder speaker and the h&k should be decent. undoubtedly a new head would be an improvement but lets see if we can solve the problem without spending hundreds on a new amp. I'd suggest go to a shop and try a few overdrive/distortion pedals if u find one u like when you are ready to buy a new amp the pedal can be of some use as a boost I'd suggest that the boss unit may be fun but will not have the same quality distortion as a separate pedal.
> if u can afford it and are ready for a new amp then i agree its the way to go but I'd take my time choosing an amp and get a sound u can work with in the mean time. that way you can save and try amps at your lesure and get what you really want rather compromise cos u need something now.


It's not a bad amp, it kills Line6 spiders ( well what doesn't?...MG's maybe lol), but I've been wanting a new amp for a about 6 months. The cab most certainly has helped, but not to my liking. I've used overdrive pedals and ehh I'm not a huge fan of many, and I detest all distortion pedals because they sound cheesy and fake IMO. One in particular I can not stand is my friends Boss, and Digitech ones. I'm like dude really? (Well he has a MG halfstack which sounds like pure shit, but now he's finally saying I need to get rid of this death trap.) I have the $ to get a head anyway, but I'll see if I can find an Overdrive Pedal that I actually like. Know any good ones, because I have no idea. Thanks.


----------



## Albionic (Dec 24, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> It's not a bad amp, it kills Line6 spiders ( well what doesn't?...MG's maybe lol), but I've been wanting a new amp for a about 6 months. The cab most certainly has helped, but not to my liking. I've used overdrive pedals and ehh I'm not a huge fan of many, and I detest all distortion pedals because they sound cheesy and fake IMO. One in particular I can not stand is my friends Boss, and Digitech ones. I'm like dude really? (Well he has a MG halfstack which sounds like pure shit, but now he's finally saying I need to get rid of this death trap.) I have the $ to get a head anyway, but I'll see if I can find an Overdrive Pedal that I actually like. Know any good ones, because I have no idea. Thanks.


 
i hear you on the boss and digitech pedals i quite like the metal muff tho and blackstar do some nice valve pedals. i like the k&k warp factor and the mxr pedals are supposed to be good also the zoom multieffects g9.2tt looks nice if u do want a floor effects unit has 2 valves for distortion. also if u don't mind goin retro the digitech rp 7 has a good reputation. i use a rack so i'm not very knowledgable about heads so i cant really help u there.
but i did notice a few jcm 900s not sell with a starting price of £300 on ebay uk i know they arent really good for metal but its an amp i lusted after as a teenager and voodoo labs do a metal mod for it for less than £200 (i think) and i'm dying to know what they sound like (anyone use one?) also the other guitarist in my band is getting a h&k switchblade head soon i'll let u know how it sounds


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2010)

Never used metal muff, what others are good? I just need a little boost for Rammstein style metal. ( They use Mesa, Engl, and now Paul uses Guitar Rig 4)  Hmmmm, but it makes a really annoying hum, and so then I'd have to buy a noise gate (ISP) which will cost me even more.

EDIT: what ones won't give me an annoying hum?


----------



## Albionic (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah he's got a lot of noise going on there lol. but i doubt it all comes from the muff could be poor leads etc. saying that a high gain u gonna have noise. i added more pedals to my lasat post not sure if u read it before i did. few more pedals i have considered myself are the zoom tri metal good but only available used i think. i also like the biyang metal end. it has a speaker sim output and if noise is a problem the line6 uber metal has a built in noise gate


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Dec 26, 2010)

Based on the posts, it sounds like some kind of distortion pedal is needed. I, along w/ nearly everyone and their brother on ss.org, highly reccomend the 808. I don't even use mine as a boost. My settings are flat, except for the drive which is around 7. It's a beautiful thing to turn one of those babies on and notice yourself sound...well...better! Very transparent (for my rig anyway), very versatile, and not badly priced either! Multi-FX are like all-purpose cleaner; cleans glass, tile, linoleum, metal, and wood...and does an okay/passable job of it. Whereas a pedal would be like the designated cleaner that does a badass job of cleaning it, but only cleans that and that alone. I use a GT-6 in my 5150's loop to give myself a more modular clean channel. But it all depends on your playing, what you need it for, and what kind of music you play. Honestly, get what you want. There are only a handfull of truly "bad" pedals. Most ppl just might not like the tones that come out of them. While the djentleman on ss.org might think it sucks, the noisepopgaze kid on rigtalk.whatever might think it's the greatest thing since chili-cheese fries.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to GC sometime soon this week so I guess I'll try some there.


----------

